# Pier numbers(people)



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Went to Peg-Leg's for dinner.........pier walk afterward. There were more people on the pier than I have ever seen before in my life. There were at one time 36 people at the end doing nothing but catching hardtails. 5-7 at a time. They were using rigs big enough for Kings but had 8' long big sabiki rigs and were tearing the hardys up. I would of been pissed if the "fish" were running and had to fight for a spot because of all the "bait" catchers. There must've been 200+ out there. It was unreal. We saw nothing caught but hardtails and ladyfish. Unbelievable, the numbers there. They were lined up from the trough to the end on the east side. Unreal.


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Why would you have been pissed? Some people love to eat hardtails. and most people catching them were not at the very end where the people fish for kings and stuff. I saw 2 kings brought up but that was it. But if you're a racist I can see where this post is coming from. Because There were a lot of Vietnamese out there.... Other than that I seen some f****d up crap on the pier. There was a kid up in the front flying his jigs at people swimming and cussing at them just because he was trying to fish for pomps. If I was the people swimming I would have opened up the can of whoop on him... He'll learn one day when he throws his jig at the wrong person...


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *polebenda (6/15/2008)* and most people catching them were not at the very end where the people fish for kings and stuff.


I was there the other day andpeople were casting sabikis off the T as well. If I would have got a king on, there would have been a huge mess. As for the numbers, have you ever been there in the middle of ling season?


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

OK well that must have been when I left... The people catching the bait off the T was the same people throwing them out for kings and there was about 4 or 5 of them... I got tangled up about 5 or 6 times while I was out there. Thats one reason I never go to the pier. I go to enjoy myself not caring what I catch. On the other hand there are a lot of competitive people out there. It's ok to be competitive but atleast reel your line up when someone is hooked to a nice fish... The last time I was there about a year ago there was a lady with scissors cutting everyones line that was in her husbands way. Did anyone else see that?


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Polebenda no one said anything about race. So keep your own ignorant racism questioning or remarks to yourself. Yeh there were a lot of Asian folks there but there were plenty of others sabiki rigging too. All I saw were people. People that would have ruined anybody's day trying to bring in a King off the T. I counted 36 people all over the end hittin' the hardtails and it was a circus. All I meant was there was plenty of room away from the T to catch what they were catching. There isn't thatmany placesto hookup on a King.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *polebenda (6/15/2008)* It's ok to be competitive but atleast reel your line up when someone is hooked to a nice fish...


Exactly, just reel up if somebodys got a good fish on. I remember during bonita season there was some guy out there putting out set rods on the T. When the bonita were thick out there and 10-15 were hooked up at a time, the guy didn't even touch his rods. When one of my fish went under his line, I asked him to move his rod. He said, "It makes it more fun." I don't know about that, its amazing that guy's rods didn't get broken with people going over and under them.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

polebenda... stop freaking crying.

i went out there today, and there was a butload of people who catch hardtails for food (and to sell, there is no way in hell you can tell me they will eat a 55quart cooler per person) they were all over the end, i worked up 3 kings, and they were all bombed by big ass sabikis...

i believe the pier has made the decision to ban hardtail sabiki fishing from the T, i think they won't let a sabiki with more that a 10# mainline on the T....


----------



## David_H (May 8, 2008)

> *VS200B (6/15/2008)*polebenda... stop freaking crying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When nothing else is happening I enjoy catching hardtails. I have eaten them they are bad, just not enough meat per fish for me to bother with them. I'll give them to anyone who wants them. A better solution would be to limit the length of the rod tied to any sabiki to 6.5 ft. and only three hooks with a mainline larger than 10# on the entire pier. When they are running well I can catch more than any one person can eat in a week in just a little while using just a single jig. Yeah those 48-64 qt coolers are solid fish most have nary a chunk of ice.


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Who is crying here??? I'm saying I don't care who is fishing for what they all pay to fish there so let them fish for what they want to fish for. As the other guy said "bait catchers" sounded like he was crying. But if I was up there I would reel my line up for people that was catching. The only thing I didn't like was the guy with the jigs whipping it at people... So what?


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Well their neglect to give anything back to a resource they constantly rape, as well as the harm they cause due to their primitive outlook on the environment makes me sick, but that goes for any race...so you cant call me a racist.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

My reference to "bait catchers" was just that. What they're catching(to me) is bait. I wasn't crying. I wasn't even fishing. I haven't fished the pier for two years and will NEVER fish it again. The last time I was there fishing.......too much like work and too many "personalities" to put up with from all ages. I'll take a boat ride anyday over the "Gulf's Longest Headache". I know how good and fun it can be, but you guys can have it. It's kinda sad though, I grew up fishing the old one along w/ FT pickens too. It's just not the same.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

it really is becoming a problem... i mean, it's pretty hard to get a king mackerel to eat a bait when 3oz leads are hitting the water, literally every few seconds... and these 'bait catchers' sure do make one hell of a mess on the pier...

i saw 3 asians who were catching hardtails put baby AJs in their cooler..... i called fwc 4 times, and even after 2 hours they didn't show... hmmmm.... isn't that convienient.... i approached the violaters and tried to tell them what they were doing was illegal, they told me to 'F**K OFF!' ... they're lucky we weren't in the parking lot, they'd have a hell of alot more to worry about than an FWC fine... :blownaway


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

i work at the pier. jerry made a rule today if there are king fisherman no hardtail fishing off the end. also we just got done busting them for not paying to fish for 3 would pay carry out 7 rods then there family would show up 20mins later and pay to walk then go fish but after we busted some they got in line. most of them are from out of town Texas/Mississippi/Georgia and they catch several hundred pounds then take them back and sell them 6 for $10 to restaurants and farmers markets. 



also they steal garbage bags and leave trash all over the pier i know this for im the one who cleans it


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

> *VS200B (6/16/2008)*it really is becoming a problem... i mean, it's pretty hard to get a king mackerel to eat a bait when 3oz leads are hitting the water, literally every few seconds... and these 'bait catchers' sure do make one hell of a mess on the pier...
> 
> 
> 
> i saw 3 asians who were catching hardtails put baby AJs in their cooler..... i called fwc 4 times, and even after 2 hours they didn't show... hmmmm.... isn't that convienient.... i approached the violaters and tried to tell them what they were doing was illegal, they told me to 'F**K OFF!' ... they're lucky we weren't in the parking lot, they'd have a hell of alot more to worry about than an FWC fine... :blownaway






why the hell dident you come tell me if the told me to f**K off i would told them to get the F**k off the pier and i would of dumped there cooler over the side let the sharks eat the hardtails.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

and you do a great job Lucas:bowdown:clap


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i wasn't worried about it... that's a long walk back to the shack...:hotsun


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Yup...It sure is a long way back to the shack... I'm going to get into king fishing it looks fun. I seen some guy name Walt I believe hook into a big king but lost it when it ran under the pier...


----------



## sc23 (Jun 17, 2008)

> *JLMass (6/16/2008)*i work at the pier. jerry made a rule today if there are king fisherman no hardtail fishing off the end. also we just got done busting them for not paying to fish for 3 would pay carry out 7 rods then there family would show up 20mins later and pay to walk then go fish but after we busted some they got in line. most of them are from out of town Texas/Mississippi/Georgia and they catch several hundred pounds then take them back and sell them 6 for $10 to restaurants and farmers markets.
> 
> 
> 
> also they steal garbage bags and leave trash all over the pier i know this for im the one who cleans it


 It's been a while since I fished the pier. I had a season pass for several years before I moved on. It's good to see you are policing those guys. I recently moved back to the area, and have heard some stuff.


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

> *JLMass (6/16/2008)*i work at the pier. jerry made a rule today if there are king fisherman no hardtail fishing off the end. also we just got done busting them for not paying to fish for 3 would pay carry out 7 rods then there family would show up 20mins later and pay to walk then go fish but after we busted some they got in line. most of them are from out of town Texas/Mississippi/Georgia and they catch several hundred pounds then take them back and sell them 6 for $10 to restaurants and farmers markets.
> 
> also they steal garbage bags and leave trash all over the pier i know this for im the one who cleans it


That's good news! What about folks throwing gotchas for Spanish, are we allowed on the end or is this just off limits to the Sabiki throwers trying to catch hardtails?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Spanish_Mackman (6/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *JLMass (6/16/2008)*i work at the pier. jerry made a rule today if there are king fisherman no hardtail fishing off the end. also we just got done busting them for not paying to fish for 3 would pay carry out 7 rods then there family would show up 20mins later and pay to walk then go fish but after we busted some they got in line. most of them are from out of town Texas/Mississippi/Georgia and they catch several hundred pounds then take them back and sell them 6 for $10 to restaurants and farmers markets.
> ...


you can throw your gotcha anywhere you want except near me oke.... i saw 2 people hook theresleves the other day...


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

I know its wrong to keep baby AJs, but if you catch on is ok to

use it for bait ??


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Backlash (6/17/2008)*I know its wrong to keep baby AJs, but if you catch on is ok to
> 
> use it for bait ??


No


----------



## tom1s (Oct 4, 2007)

Im glad you guys are trying to sort things out at the pier. Been there for years and jerry and tuan (sp?) have been more then helpful and friendly guys up there but someone just said it all with "the gulfs longest headache". I didnt even fish for cobia this year, il be up for kings soon just cause gas is to high for boating most of the time. Dont get me wrong, I LOVE the pier and the a lot of the time the company is great but trying to get anything done fishin' wise is tough, and relaxing is almost imposable. Tourists, kids hurling gotchas (god bless em for catching the fishing bug), bait lines and asians with sabikis? 



Il be back to the gulf pier, but this year I have been putting most of my effort into trout and reds hiding in nice quiet grass beds where a tangled line just doesnt happen. :angel


----------



## Mascus (Mar 12, 2008)

> *VS200B (6/17/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Spanish_Mackman (6/17/2008)*
> ...


Noworries, I always look carefully before casting and I have taken care to teach my son the same rule. It irritates me when I see folks blindly casting, especially gotchas without looking around them first.I have almost become a casualty myself on more than a few occasions from folks who blindly throw gotchas so Ican definitely relate


----------



## MACKdaddy (Jun 21, 2008)

the other day when i was up there i saw an asian guy without a wristband walk up next to me and pull a water bottle out his pocket wit a rig tied to it and he dropped the line off the side and was trying to catch some hardtails.


----------

